# New store opening in old Boutique Pets location?



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I was just driving down Garland Road and noticed a new sign at the old Boutique Pets location: Aquarium Boutique. The store was obviously in the early stages of set-up and is not open for business. It occupies only part of the space of the old store.

Does anybody know anything about this? I'm very happy to see it since it is in my neighborhood and the only other LFS in the area is Petco, where the fin rot comes free with every purchase.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I haven't heard anything, but hopefully the new name means no more screeching birds.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Boutique went out of business? That sucks, they were a good store. But as Ekrindul said, maybe they're re-opening as fish-only, that was their strong suit.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\--- bousey (how ever you say the guys name who owned boutique retired.. they didn't go out of business, they closed up the shop... I'm not sure if it's the same people re opening up as aquarium fish and stuff only or if it's new people...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I stopped by today, and the owner came from the back to open the door and chat. His name is Yuki, and plans to be open with dry goods in about one week, and with livestock in two or three weeks.

His personal interest is salt water, but he said he knows planted tanks are hot, and wants to do an Amano-style display tank. He asked about the status of the aquatic plant ban, so he is doing his homework. He also said that since community fish were the major seller at the old Boutique Pets, he will be carrying those.

All in all, a very friendly guy who might be open to suggestions on the planted tank side of his business. He plans to have a comfortable sitting area in the store for people to use. Perhaps a spot for a future meeting?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sounds awesome... I think if we are ever in the area we should give him Ideals and help him... does he have any employees lined up yet?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Any news? Anyone have a phone number for the new business?

bob


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Not open yet. Judging from what I saw through the window yesterday, they have at least several weeks of work before they can open.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

BOO, RATS.... I want to have an excuse to say " hey mom lets visit grand mother, oh and buy the way there is a new aquarium shop that has open up out by her house)......


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Last Friday Aquarium Boutique opened, barely. Right now livestock is limited to easy-care freshwater fish, but the Yuki (the owner) plans to add saltwater and plants in the next few weeks. I don't know if there is a website for the store.

There is a opportunity here to encourage a new store to stock plants the right way. Yuki has a bank of 29 gallons for plants, and he plans to light them with T5 HO. Right now he has no show tanks set up, but mentioned that he wants at least one to be planted. I will talk to him about possible club involvement.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Club involvement with a display tank would be great. We could perhaps negotiated a sign that credits the club. This would be a good starting place for promoting "responsible plant keeping and best practices" that we have been discussing and brought up with Chilton yesterday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sounds good to me, is this place open yet...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael said:


> There is a opportunity here to encourage a new store to stock plants the right way. Yuki has a bank of 29 gallons for plants, and he plans to light them with T5 HO. Right now he has no show tanks set up, but mentioned that he wants at least one to be planted. I will talk to him about possible club involvement.


With T5HO I hope he plans on CO2. He'll have to have the lights on all during store hours. That's a lot of light. He won't sell the plants right away. Maybe he could do Niko's cheap little CO2 diffusers in each tank. He can get a manifold splitter for the CO2.

We could volunteer to bring plants and set up a display tank. That way he would have different varieties and hopefully we know what to put together. We should make it low maintenance...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great ideas, Kim and Tex Gal! I am going tomorrow to pick up some silvertip tetras Yuki is holding for me, and I will make these suggestions.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It's all great as long as I don't feel like the club provides free advertising and brings a target crowd to a stingy pet store owner that gives a 10% discount. If that.

Please.

With the exception of the Fish Gallery all stores in DFW have been too tight. "Come, have a meeting and setup a display tank." doesn't work on me like before.

How does everybody feel about all that? If we all agree that it will be fun I could care less about my prejudices.

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

To be completely honest, I think this guy barely managed to open and is struggling. I'd like to give him a little help just so we have someplace to go instead of Pet MegaloMart, where the fin-rot is free with every purchase, and you don't have to worry about buying an invasive aquatic plant because all the plants they sell are actually terrestrial.

Niko, what do you think would be fair?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I've not been there only heard of this store. It has been opening for some time now. Leaves me with the impression that it really is an indeavour of hope. 

If I knew the owner I may be more clear on how I feel about the club having a meeting there. From what I've heard he is a good guy. So I lean more toward having a meeting there if it is possible, no matter if we gain something or not.

--Nikolay


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I spoke with him a couple of weeks back. He seemed quite nice. He was not aware of our club. He was aware of another club and mentioned concerns that club members might not be real good customers as they tend to swap stuff amoung themselves and not buy as much. A valid concern given our practice with plants. 

I will certainly try him out. I enjoy looking for new plants and when I find them that I don't have, that look good and look like something I would enjoy (and of course have a place to fit them in) I tend to buy.

bob


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

When IKEA moved into the area, other furniture stores were excited. While at first they appear to pose a threat, their presence generates increased interest in home decorating and not everyone will find what they like at IKEA, in that case, they'll head to one of the other stores. Same with Starbucks, their existence caused people to think more about coffee and that helped smaller coffee shops. (They were further helped by the desire for some to seek out non-chain establishments to give their business to.)

So it's true that we trade plants and fish among members of the club. However, other supplies and equipment still need to be purchased. Even more, maintaining and showing off our tanks both in real life and online creates an interest among others not in the club. Such new users are far more valuable because they tend to start small and replace their equipment/tanks several times as they become more experienced. Having us as a resource, not only gives newbies something to aspire to, but by acting as a knowledge resource we can help prevent newbies from becoming frustrated with problems and leaving the hobby. 

When considering the overall picture, I think supporting clubs is a net benefit to any retail store.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I can see nikolay's side , I don't like how must stores are oh yeah we would love to have you, and they only show there thanks buy 10%. just the other day no one in dna, know about are 10% off if a member of dfwapc, I said oh can I get my 10% the plants, the resterster girl had to get a manager and he I had to tell them how dfwapc was connected with dfwfishbox and jim vwrabbit got us 10%... I don't want to talk bad about dna, but I've been going there since I was 22 I'm now 29 and some of the people that have been working there since I was 22 don't remember my face or name.

now micheal I see his store too, I want a place to go be sides, the pet smart(pets mart/petoc,pet land,pet o rama etc) where the fish will have tail rot or ick ic, and 99.9 peopleat those placedon't have a clue.

it would be good to have a place like a mom and pop, where you can go in and the owner says " HI (your name) how are you how is your (20,55,150, how ever many tanks, or size tank you have) doing, how can I help... 

just like usa aquariums, I like that place. you could go in there with cash and if you where a regular didn't have to pay tax... and betsy and micheal where always welling to help me and others out, and would givegood deals.

I hate this oh no you can't get this used Ideam for 5 dollars off, I don't care if you are trying to make it to your next pay well I roll around in my 80,000 dollar bmw on 5,000 20 inch rims... 

I wouldn't mind going to this shop and bring plants, to set up a tank, but I would want a decent discount on anything in the store, and a I would like to thank dallas ft. worth aquatic plant for there hard work, on setting this display tank up, and all the knowledge they have.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

MacFan said:


> When IKEA moved into the area, other furniture stores were excited. While at first they appear to pose a threat, their presence generates increased interest in home decorating and not everyone will find what they like at IKEA, in that case, they'll head to one of the other stores. Same with Starbucks, their existence caused people to think more about coffee and that helped smaller coffee shops. (They were further helped by the desire for some to seek out non-chain establishments to give their business to.)
> 
> So it's true that we trade plants and fish among members of the club. However, other supplies and equipment still need to be purchased. Even more, maintaining and showing off our tanks both in real life and online creates an interest among others not in the club. Such new users are far more valuable because they tend to start small and replace their equipment/tanks several times as they become more experienced. Having us as a resource, not only gives newbies something to aspire to, but by acting as a knowledge resource we can help prevent newbies from becoming frustrated with problems and leaving the hobby.
> 
> When considering the overall picture, I think supporting clubs is a net benefit to any retail store.


That's as sound of an endorsement as I've ever heard. Well said.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I went to the store today to pick up my silvertip tetras. (25 of them, and they look great in my new tank!) I asked Yuki about hosting a meeting of the club in the summer, and he enthusiatically agreed. He really liked the idea of a demonstration tank. We had a good talk about planted tanks, which he admits are not his area of expertise. But he wants to learn.

He has not decided what store policy will be on aquarium clubs. His personal interest is saltwater. Aparently there has been some bad blood between local saltwater clubs and some retailers, and this makes him cautious.

For those of you who loved the old Boutique Pets, Boyce is helping Yuki with the store. In Boyce's words, he gets to play with the fish, but doesn't have all the responsiblity of owning a shop, making payroll, etc.

I left everything vague about the possible future meeting. You hard-liners can negotiate the details, LOL.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

having a saltwater tank, as well as a planted tak I an under stand where this yuki fellow is coming from. take dfwmas and dallasmas... it was just like dfwfishox and dallasfishbox...

it use to be all dfwmas, there was people in dfwmas that disagreeded, and made there own rules. dallas mas also tired to get site un seen speial deals or members and noone was support the local show.. problems i also have seen is that people who are members will get 15% off at local stores, get a coral at $50.00 from a lfs go home frag it 6-8 times and sell each frag for $20.00 and then go meet some newbie or avg. joe in a parking lot and that person thinks they are getting a good deal.

it's a two way street, I'm only guess is what this yuki is thinking about when it comes to clubs. are members going to get stuff for me, cheap with a discount then go seal it for more, or are they going to be honest and loyal and use there discount to get something they really need and be truely happy to get that discount because they could be a college student, or a single parent trying to make it to there next pay check eatting roman noddles, and just had there return pump, etc stop working, and the discount will get them what they need.)...

we need to show the yuki person that it will be a oner(spelling) to have us in his store..

I also like this saying. Quality or quanity. also I think business need to be earned, not just showed... that's a weird saying, but hopefully i can help make it simple... any store could give us a discount if we walked in and talked to them... me I want a place that is worth going too no matter, that would make the drive worth it... the friendly hand shake, the be right with you,( your name, as you are walking in to the store.)...

simple like a petsmart - so generic you been in one you have been in them all, same fish, same tanks, same stuff just different places...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok so it looks like this Yuki guy is still figuring out how a store works. Sounds good to me.

If Boyce is the old man that owned Pet Boutique that does not sound good to me. He ripped me off royally once, liying to my face. Told me discus do not sell, gave me $30 for six 7" fish. Next day price is $135 each. Good deal Chris worked there at the time. 

That is only one example of my mostly pathetic interactions with local store owners. Hope the Yuki guy brings some fresh air.

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, we are talking about the same person.

While Boyce is working in the store, Yuki is making the decisions from what I can see. My impression is that Yuki was honest with me, but I've been wrong before.

The main thing is to clearly define our expectations. Speaking personally, the fun and knowledge I gain from working with experienced people while setting up a new tank is well worth any effort. I don't care if I get a discount, or gratitude from a store owner, or even credit for helping.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I dropped by the store today. Unfortunately it was closed.

Hours are: Noon - 8 pm M-F
noon - 7 pm Sat/Sun

Bob


----------



## bigtex52 (Apr 8, 2011)

I know Yuki through my SW days and through DFWMAS. I have always known him to be a good guy. I can't vouch for his store, but I hope he succeeds.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

It doesn't matter much now since he retired but the man who owned previously owned Boutique was Boyce. Just like Royce as in rolls but with a 'b'. Its good to hear that the location will be going again.

On another note for those old and new plant friends that didn't know. I started working in Dallas two weeks ago and am currently in the processing of finding a place to live. So, now I will be able to get to some meetings without having to drive 90 miles.

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome news Ricky. Watch out folks, wild man a'comin!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ricky, that's so good to hear!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cry: no not fair, ricky can't take over my job.. wild man huh, so is he like wild uncle bill at thankgiving wild, or more like wild fun patty duke times wild?... I've seen photos ricky is thebig one, and luis is the one with the glasses right?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ricky canot be described.

One day I asked him, himself, to describe who Ricky is.He looked somewhere far, far away and said nothing. 

That was the day I learned the meaning of the phrase "A thousand mile stare".

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> cry: no not fair, ricky can't take over my job.. wild man huh, so is he like wild uncle bill at thankgiving wild, or more like wild fun patty duke times wild?... I've seen photos ricky is thebig one, and luis is the one with the glasses right?


No worries. I don't want another job. Wild? Who knows? I just have a good time. The big one??


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ricky Cain said:


> No worries. I don't want another job. Wild? Who knows? I just have a good time. The big one??


I get you, jeff,luis, and ben mixed up... I guess your avg. size big armed buy, .old seachem dude.

















this is jeff serke right?.









then this would be luis right?

the one in the red?....










now I understand name tags...

red "x"'s why? I link them right.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

No images in post that I could see anyway.

Jeff Senske on the right of the tank, Luis Navarro on the left.










Jeff on the left and me on the right.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

So.... anyone been to the new store??

Bob


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I went by today at about 2:30 pm. Store was not open. But per posted hours it should have been.

Hum??????

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mike perry has..... ricky where did the shirt come from I want one.... niko did tell us thereuse to be shirts.

I want a t-shirt.... can I get a lose fit 100 pre shurnk cotton white one with the logo please thanks. I will pay 10-15 for it...


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Back on topic for this thread....

9035 Garland RD, Dallas, TX 75218 · Get Directions

Phone

214-660-0537

Website

http://Theaquariumboutique.com


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I get a go daddy domain when clicking on that link..


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

link I posted previously was from his facebook page.

Went by the store Saturday. He has freshwater fish but as yet no saltwater. Has some sundries. Almost no plants.

I bought 4 ottos.

Nice guy.

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, I will have to stop by when I'm in the area...


----------

